# Eggroll/Spring roll cabbage question



## larry_stewart (Mar 13, 2019)

In most cases ( at least from the ones ive sampled), the primary ingredient of a spring roll/ egg roll is cabbage.   If I make it following the recipe, it will call for a certain amount of shredded cabbage.  If I buy something from the freezer section and look at the back of the box at the ingredients, the first ingredient is usually cabbage.

Every time I go into an asian market, there are like 20 different varieties of cabbage.  Im assuming , since it is an Asian recipe, the cabbage they would use traditional would not be the same cabbage I buy for St Patricks day ( or would it?)

So, my question is, what cabbage do think they use ( in the Chinese restaurants ) to make an egg roll/ spring roll?   Im sure it can be made with whatever you like or is available, but I notice that theirs has a slightly different taste and texture than the traditional cabbage.   ( I made them tonight using traditional cabbage , as I usually do, and it comes out great, just not like theirs)


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2019)

Good question.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2019)

The type I see most often associated with Asian cuisine, especially Chinese, is Napa cabbage. 

https://food52.com/blog/12117-all-about-napa-cabbage-and-how-to-put-it-to-good-use


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> The type I see most often associated with Asian cuisine, especially Chinese, is Napa cabbage.
> 
> https://food52.com/blog/12117-all-about-napa-cabbage-and-how-to-put-it-to-good-useView attachment 33991


I really like napa cabbage. One advantage is that it's easier to slice or shred for coleslaw with a knife.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 13, 2019)

I like Napa too.  I like its subtle cabbage flavor, and the texture of the leaves is nice too.  I often use it in Chow Mein and sometimes in brothy soups too.  I never tried it in a spring roll.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 13, 2019)

That can be daunting, when you see all of those cabbages and greens in Asian markets!  As GG says, the napa is pretty much the standard, and is available in most supermarkets, though you will even see different types napa in supermarkets, though usually not all at once.  Whether short and fat, or taller, skinny varieties, they are pretty much the same, mild flavor.  Bok choy,  OTOH,  has some good variation in  flavor,  between some of the varieties,  especially the ones with green stalks (Shanghai), and many of the flowering varieties,  like yu choy.

I just planted seeds for a non-heading type of napa - pai tsai - which you won't see in supermarkets (doesn't store as well) , but I often see it in Asian markets.  I think it was a freebie packet,  but it was finally something that I would use!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2019)

There is a slight bitterness to a good egg roll that suggests bok choy. If that's an issue for you, go with the Napa. Depending on which reference you use, they are both referred to as Chinese cabbage.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 14, 2019)

I've used Savoy cabbage too sometimes.


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2019)

I made a brisket dinner for my birthday and used Napa cabbage. It has a nicer flavor for me than the typical round head of cabbage. Less repeating also for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2019)

Try using pillow pack sauerkraut rinsed and squeezed dry instead of fresh cabbage.


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try using pillow pack sauerkraut rinsed and squeezed dry instead of fresh cabbage.



Thanks for the info. I still have one brisket in the freezer. Plenty of taters, carrots, onions and just have to tend to getting the cabbage.


----------

